# flat panel cabinet door bits



## denti (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi
I'm looking at making some cabinet doors in the shaker style with a flat panel and looking at some router bits.

i found this online

amanatool.com/routerbits/missionstyle-cabinetmaking-55438.html

looking at this it looks like its just a tongue/ grove bit.

Am i missing something or in your experience, does this bit make my life easier?

thanks


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

While I can't help you Arthur I'm sure someone will come along and help you with your inquiry.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Can you put up a pic or what you are wanting?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

If yours will look like mine, I made them on the table saw.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> If yours will look like mine, I made them on the table saw.
> Hope this helps.
> Mike


I've considered the router bit set but, like Mike, the doors I have made have been done on the table saw.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> I've considered the router bit set but, like Mike, the doors I have made have been done on the table saw.


same here...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I joined my door stiles and rails using pocket hole screws, and simply put a 1/4" groove with a straight bit on the inside edge for the oak panels.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*slott cutter...*

I just used a 1/4" slot cutter for mine.....

Slot Cutter Assemblies : CARBA-TEC


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Howdy Arthur. I would consider this set from Sommerfeld Tools. I think they are made for what you want to do.

1/2" Shank Shaker Rail & Stile Bits

Dick


----------



## denti (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you all for the suggestions

I would use a table saw but i don't have one  been trying to convince the wife that i *need* one but ... 

think i might go the 1/4" slot cutter route with the pocket screws on the inside. As that would match what we have now. 

Just need to build some more as the my wife beleive she *needs* more space.

once again, thank you all


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

denti said:


> thank you all for the suggestions
> 
> I would use a table saw but i don't have one  been trying to convince the wife that i *need* one but ...
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about the saw...
you can use that slot cutter to cut tenons to fit that 1/4" slot by putting a 1/4" thick guide bearing between two wing cutters...
once you fiddle w/ the adjustment to get where you need to you're golden...
2nd router here is a major plus... 
one router for the tenons.. one for the dadoes...

when you cut the tenons sandwich the keeper piece between two scrap pieces flush to end and face...
cut the dado....

making a fitted dado will radically improve strength and ease of construction...


----------

